

Webrf: refresh that browser on your other screen - rynop
http://rynop.com/web-devs-refresh-that-browser-on-your-other-s

======
rynop
Looking for someone to help implement the mac port of this as I don't have a
mac. I have a start but its probably not the best way.

Direct link to github: <https://github.com/rynop/webrf>

~~~
latchkey
<http://livereload.com/>

~~~
rynop
<http://incident57.com/codekit/> is another mac only alternative

------
vijaykiran
If you are using QuickSilver, install Chrome plugin and create a hotkey to
reload the tab under Current Web Page.

<http://cl.ly/3h2o0v1e1v3O371y3G3b>

Edit: On Mac OS X

------
squeee
The Browser Refresh plugin for Sublime Text does a very similar thing, looks
like it is only for Chrome, but works of a Mac.

Thank you for the post though, helped me find this other plugin.

------
mvitorino
Very useful idea. For some reason couldn't get it to work with Compiz so I'm
using it with an Emacs command. Thanks.

------
themstheones
That's cool.

------
Toshio
I just tried the tool and find it useful. It can be made more powerful by
coupling it with the Linux utility wmctrl.

~~~
rynop
I should mention, my implementation does not cause you to lose focus of the
window (IDE most likely) that you are currently working in.

I'll check out wmctrl

